# New Hero cichlid, and no experience. Please help!



## MermaidGirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Can you please tell me how big the tank should be, and whether there should be some company in there? It's ten gallons now. The fish is about 5 inches, stem to stern. Three stage filter, smooth acquarium stones. :fish: Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *MermaidGirl*,

Do you mean Heros sp.? as in a Severum!

A 10 gallon tank is way to small for a 5 inch cichlid. If your cichlid is a Severum, I believe you will need to upgrad to a 75gallon as soon as possible.

Also do you mean you have no experience with cichlids or fish keeping in general?


----------



## Enoch (Jun 2, 2008)

It's true. If you can't upgrade to a tank that large you should take the fish back to the store. Ten gallons is way too small for a cichlid of that size.  If you can get a large aquarium though, as large as DeadFishFloating suggested, they're amazing fish! My favorite, personally.


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)

Move it quickly too, I'm going to assume that the tanks not cycled.


----------



## MermaidGirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you so much to everyone who is responding. The clerk had said this was an African cichlid, but I did a lot of research and found a picture much like her, and it was a hero severum. I do have some experience with fish, and understand cycling, etc. It had been a small community tank, and attrition had claimed the last of the kids in it. Two months ago, the clerk at the store assured me that within six months a 40 gallon tank would be large enough for her. What do you think?


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

If she is 5 inches now, the 40 is an imediate need. 10 gallons should only hold tiny tropical fish.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I would suggest a 75g for a long term home.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

A 40 gallon tank would only be another short term fix. You would need to upgrade again rather soon. This is not a bad strategy if you want to have multiple tanks. But you, and your fish, would be much better off moving the Severum straight to a 75 gallon tank.

As for the clerk at the fish store, I would question thier knowledge of Severums. How does he know a 40 galln tank is suitable for the *AFRICAN* cichlid he sold you.

Here is a link to another members' thread, blairo1. He keeps a Rotkeil sev in a 75 gallon community tank. If you look at his full tank shot, you'll get an idea of how big your severum will get, and just how small a 75 gallon tank is for a adult Severum.

75 Update-Major prune and 'scape. Rottie is getting too big!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

*DeadFishFloating*
I have to disagree on this . Depending on how it's scaped it can have plenty of room for a single Sev. Even if things start to get tight a person can upgrade or rehome if it comes to it.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *Joels fish*,

Feel free to disagree mate. Like I have always said, it's my *personal opinion* that a 75 gallon tank is the minimum sized tank _I'd feel comfortable_ keeping a Severum in. Truth be told, I'd much rather keep a Severum in a 6 foot tank. If you're comfortable keeping an adult Severum in a 40 gallon tank, well there's little I can do or say that will cahnge your mind.

Most regulars here know I'm conservative when it comes to tank sizes and stocking numbers. I like my cichlids and fish to have plenty of room to move and interact. That's why I keep a pair of 3" cichlids in a 36" long tank.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

With adequate filtration I believe my 90 gallon will be a good home for my pair of rotkeil severums. Don't get me wrong I'm all about a 6ft. tank, but not until I own a home. A severum would make a great wet pet in a 75. This is just my opinion as I do respect others.

Try and upgrade though, you won't be disappointed with your fish.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

*DeadFishFloating* :lol: I was refering to the 75g I had mentioned before. I wouldn't keep a Sev in a 40g either unless I was growing out a few juvies for a larger setup :wink: . But then that's why mine are in a 125g  .


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *Joels fish*,

Mate, I don't understand then. What are you disagreeing with me about then? In the post I think you are reffering to, I said a 40g was inappropriate and that a 75g was the better option.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> and just how small a 75 gallon tank is for a adult Severum


 *DeadFishFloating*That was what I disagreed with . Maybe we're just misunderstanding each other on this point.


----------



## MermaidGirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Many thanks to you all for the time you're taking to help me figure this out... and for the link to the magnificent fish.
Just to be sure about who she really is, I've put a photo online.
It's on snapfish (!) at http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/Albu ... E=snapfish.
Perhaps if you have a moment to pull it up, we can confirm that she's who we think she is...?
She's so personable, and such a character. The gravel and plants look like a grenade hit them, because she's constantly redecorating... and laying eggs. :fish:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

She is Heros efasciatus "gold" , and she has the potential to grow to 9-10" . Your right though they are charactors though. Oh and if you think your tank looks bad , you should see what my Midas has done to his :lol: .


----------



## MermaidGirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh boy, I guess that confirms it. We'd better get on that bigger tank right away. Please say hi to Midas!


----------



## MermaidGirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Louise is eyeing her beautiful new 55-gallon tank across the room, impatient for it to cycle.
In a couple of weeks, will begin looking for a companion for her. Thank you again, everyone.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi MermaidGirl - welcome to the forum!

I was wondering if your 10g tank was cycled? Is Louise the only fish in it? The reason I ask is because if you answered yes to both of those questions you could move Louise and the filters to the new tank once it is up to temperature and had dechlorinator added - no need to wait for a cycle to complete!

I just posted a thread in the tank set-up section asking about beneficial bacterial growth rates - I am hoping someone will be able to post a reference to an article or publication that outlines how fast an established bacterial colony can grow... It may be of interest to you if you are planning on getting a mate for Louise in the future...

Best of luck with Louise - post some more pics for us!


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

congrats on the new tank!


----------



## MermaidGirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Have passed along your good wishes to Louise! I'm trying not to be paranoid about this, but... there's a sort of scum floating on the surface of the water, and she seems to be "gulping" a lot, and runs for cover whenever anybody goes by, although she does roam the tank. Is she stressed? I've added stress reducing biological stuff, as recommended by the aquarium service that set up the tank (part of our local aquarium store chain) and, because the original filtration system was noisy, have upgraded to an Eheim Classic. 
She's just "gulping" a lot. Maybe that's fine. I'd appreciate your take on it.
Thanks so much! :fish:


----------



## MermaidGirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Actually, maybe I am paranoid afterall. It's a much larger tank with more natural light coming in. When I block the light, the water looks much clearer. But the gils are working overtime, and I hope she is not distressed from over-eating. The automatic feeder is hard to regulate. She sort of "shivers" sometimes, so maybe she's tryiing to shake something out, one way or the other!


----------

